# Is HTG Supply legit.



## poop-dog (Aug 28, 2009)

I ordered a set up. The site looked normal. A couple days later they email me saying they are moving to a new building for their internet sales and it will be two weeks. The site has now changed reflecting that info and is no longer accessible. I then email them for an eta and they said this past Thursday. So I checked the site again. This site is now somewhat back to normal but when I log on it says they are back ordered. Wouldn't they tell me this when I emailed them? So I emailed them Thursday evening again asking if the status was truly back ordered. I have now not received a response.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 28, 2009)

HTG is a great place.  Don't worry!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

I order a lot from HTG.  It is too bad that you ordered as they were going through big changes, but they are reliable and legit.  I know it is hard, but try to be patient.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2009)

Moving servers, establishing a new warehouse...thats a ton of work. They probably already calculated that there will be dis satisfied customers during the transition. Just hang on and let em expand  They won't screw ya.


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah i'm waiting on them too... I need a ballast kit. I really don't like how they took down all their prices and items though. I need to do a little cost evaluation, and i can't do it blindly. 

Oh well, patience is virtue, yada yada yada. I'll wait.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2009)

I hve used them a cpl times with great success...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 29, 2009)

Waiting here also. 




On ~600$ worth of equip...yea they are reputable...and Mutt is correct. They are expanding so shipping has been having big delays. Crazy...I was going to make a thread about this today telling people what up with them lately.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 29, 2009)

Great Company...they will pull through and will probably hook you up some way to ease your worries...A+A+A+A+A+A+ HTG Rocks


----------



## poop-dog (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody, good to know. You never know with these things. Just wish they would respond to my last e-mail. I went with them bc I read a few posts on here people ordered from them before.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 29, 2009)

i will use HTG again.  they had a backorder on my bulb so they sent my their equivalent free of charge.  just be careful with the lighters they send you, mine didnt explode but it put out a monster ball of flame that singed my goatee.

all my stuff was in their original box, unopened, and shipped in a plain brown shipping box.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 29, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody, good to know. You never know with these things. Just wish they would respond to my last e-mail. I went with them bc I read a few posts on here people ordered from them before.



They're probably getting a ton of emails just like yours .


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to echo this,

    Good folks there, and yeah moves are never all so smooth and fast, but their rep is beyond any doubts.
  ArtV is so dead on it too with the email thing, Oh my God, I'll bet that they are swamped in that arena as well, Good call ArtV.

Yeppers,  they will be back up in fast time I'm sure, and yes I know from whence I speak, since I do go through them.

Hang in there friend

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Aug 29, 2009)

SSH- I used my lighter.... once lol. People at HTG are great. I changed my mind about the light I wanted. Called them the next morning, order was changed to a cool tube. No problems.


----------



## jungle (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been waitting to....I think I'll wait untill after the rush is over...


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive been wanting to order some stuff too but Ill probably wait another week.  

A friend of mine just had a problem with a new lamp he bought from them so he mailed it back and they mailed him a new one with no questions asked.  Very good customer service.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

<--another satisfied HTG customer


----------



## ozman (Aug 30, 2009)

HTG,
I got both my lights from them,the 600 bulb went bad after a few months,sent them a email,the bulb was garenteed for a year,they replaced it and even paid for the return shipping.Seem to be great ppl to deal with.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> I ordered a set up. The site looked normal. A couple days later they email me saying they are moving to a new building for their internet sales and it will be two weeks. The site has now changed reflecting that info and is no longer accessible. I then email them for an eta and they said this past Thursday. So I checked the site again. This site is now somewhat back to normal but when I log on it says they are back ordered. Wouldn't they tell me this when I emailed them? So I emailed them Thursday evening again asking if the status was truly back ordered. I have now not received a response.


 


No prblems..if they said back order..Im sure it was..they do a lot of Bizz..MarrP  here should get some kick-back..just my thaughts


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say I received notification that my lights shipped today. So whoever ordered as well during the move, you should be getting yours soon as well.:woohoo:


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 9, 2009)

My lights arrived today. The housing was scratched here and there. No free sticker or lighter. Everything works but damn, who doesn't want a free sticker and a lighter....


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> My lights arrived today. The housing was scratched here and there. No free sticker or lighter. Everything works but damn, who doesn't want a free sticker and a lighter....



I only got the free lighter sticker the first time I ordered..I thought you get it every order but I guess not...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been to there brick and mortar location plenty of times.  They are too legit to quit, :rofl:.  I have gotten a free lighter, sticker, *and T-shirt.*

They are good people, you will get your stuff.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess they are just trying to get caught up on the shipping delay. Now I want a free t-shirt too, lol.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Sep 10, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> I guess they are just trying to get caught up on the shipping delay. Now I want a free t-shirt too, lol.



Drive to PA and I am sure they will give you one, lol.  I have never ordered from them online, only driven to their brick and mortar store.  Many, many people, just from this site, have ordered from them though.  It's a neat day long adventure, and it's weird.  You never see anyone really suspicious there, and they are always very careful as to what they say or don't say.  Obviously out of respect, and not wanting to incriminate myself, I never say anything about what I'm really doing.  But they are very well informed on what they sell, and they really seem like a good outfit.  I hope you get your gear soon!

edit:  I see you already got your stuff.  I hadn't read every post but now I did.  The lighter is dangerous, but does have a nifty bottle opener on it.  You're not missing out, and I never wear the shirt because it is a pic of a plant growing in a hydro system under a light.  (If I remember correctly, I haven't looked at it since I got it).  I just don't want to draw attention to myself or let on that I grow in any way shape or form, not even a t-shirt.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 10, 2009)

If you order big ticket items you get the shirt. I sport mine around the house


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotta give HTG credit. My cool tube quit working last Thursday. I only used it 3 times. They are sending a new tube and free bulb, just to be sure. They didn't even ask me to return the old one first, should have the new one Friday.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 10, 2009)

thats awesome customer care there smokey :aok:  
 i just hope that even tho mines is refurbed its said to have a 3 year company warranty from date of purchase. they said taht if the thing ever quits they just send a replacement. i sure hope to god an all that is green that it dont quit on me one day and teh peopel cant be reached or they take a million years to process it all etc..  i would hope that as mike said above they have a silent understanding of wats all goin on  s hopefully tey understand teh urgency of when a light goes ou on someone.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 10, 2009)

All my stuff from HTG broke, or did not work out of the box. I was displeased with them as far as price and quality of the gear. You can get sun system lights at the same prices as their knock off stuff, why buy it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, too bad you had such bad luck with HTG.  I have never had any problem with anything I have purchased from them--must just be the luck of the draw  ?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that ugmg  
I had only used the cool tube 3 times. They told me the sockets were not able to handle the start up power the HID's need. Sent me a free sunmaster bulb. It did arrive friday. Old bulb still works too.  I will be ordering more from them.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> My lights arrived today. The housing was scratched here and there. No free sticker or lighter. Everything works but damn, who doesn't want a free sticker and a lighter....



And the best thing is that lighter has a built in bottle opener


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 16, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I only got the free lighter sticker the first time I ordered..I thought you get it every order but I guess not...



I got a lighter and sticker with each of my 3 orders .  The lighter has that spiffy bottle opener thingy on it, too :hubba:.  We have an old thread here where we posted pics of our HTG schwag, I'll try to dig it up.  Bummer not to get the schwag, Hamster! 

EDIT:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35259&highlight=spiffy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, I had forgot about that thread and the awesome HTG schwag club President nomination!  I would just like to thank all of the people that helped get me here, especially you Art, and I hope to see you all come out to the polls and vote!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 18, 2009)

:rofl: The idea of an HTG Schwag Club didn't go over too well - there was some concern it would be viewed as support/formal endorsement of a commercial enterprise :hubba:.  About all we could do is make sure there's an HTG schwag item in photos we post


----------

